# 2018 RBR Tour de France Velogames



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It is supposed to go live any day now. So, this is basically a placeholder. Anyone that comes across the live game should feel free to set’r up and share the code here. Looking forward to it!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Nothing yet, but here's a Start List:

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-de-france/2018/startlist


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LostViking said:


> Nothing yet, but here's a Start List:
> 
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-de-france/2018/startlist


Good stuff, thanks. He said a few days on the 17th, but he must of got sidetracked.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

We are all systems go folks. Let the games begin!

RBR TDF 2018
Code: 914584423


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

In … to continue my mediocre run this year!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wookiebiker said:


> In … to continue my mediocre run this year!


Awesome! You and me both....


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm in. Not sure about my team currently though.


----------



## Neolithic (Mar 24, 2015)

And I continue with my unabated streak of having no idea what I'm doing!


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

You can count on me. 

I sure wish Froome was easier to like. I just can't put that guy on my team, I'll take a loss before I could stomach that.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Really went in a weird direction with my team, so no big aspirations here.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

El Scorcho said:


> You can count on me.
> 
> I sure wish Froome was easier to like. I just can't put that guy on my team, I'll take a loss before I could stomach that.


I’m with you.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

El Scorcho said:


> You can count on me.
> 
> I sure wish Froome was easier to like. I just can't put that guy on my team, I'll take a loss before I could stomach that.


You aren't the only one.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm in and really liking my chances, of course I say that every time I pick my riders.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Including the rider categories definitely forces you to have to make some difficult decisions in this particular game. It will be interesting to see how it all plays out, but I am comfortable with the selections I made as well. There are certainly guys 'I like' that I passed on, but I had sound reasons why I passed on each one, at least that's what I am telling myself right now.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I’m in. Struggling like heck to pick my team... The wildcard is the saving grace for the classifications... as for Froome, what I like about the game is rooting for my riders, I can’t put a rider on my team that I won’t root for, that’s no fun... I have done it once. I’m continuing to work on “playing the game,” to understand strategy... I used some of the 1 week races to try different approaches. Of course, I learned that you have to pick riders that do well, haha!


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm in..


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Lanterne Rouge is in. As with the Giro, can't bring myself to put Fr**mey in the mix. Going with one top tier guy, spreading the rest over some second tier guys. Too many variables to have a strong conviction on my success


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Our league should have a no Froome rule. That way if you are a poser fanboi who can't help but root for some doped up cyborg, you would be forced to exercise imagination and pick someone else, anybody else.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I’m in. I am sure I will be in the broom wagon again but look forward to proving that I am still consistent. Good luck all. Thanks Rashadabd for setting up the league.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Just completed my 4th team revision. I am less sure now than when I started.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I wanna do this but I've been too busy. I'll try to work up a team in the next couple of days.:cryin:


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

Limping to the start line...


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

^^ This


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

El Scorcho said:


> Just completed my 4th team revision. I am less sure now than when I started.


I think I gave up after like 8 and the Froome announcement being released.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

majbuzz said:


> I’m in. I am sure I will be in the broom wagon again but look forward to proving that I am still consistent. Good luck all. Thanks Rashadabd for setting up the league.


Lol. I rarely do well in grand tour games so I could easily join you. No problem dude.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm still not fully happy with my team, but I'm also at the point of just giving up and going with what I've got. As long as they all make it to Paris in one piece I'll be happy. Yes, I'm sure you all know whom one of the riders on my team is. LOL


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't know how to delete


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks like the game just got taken down



> Due to a recent legal claim from an official organisation, entries into the current Fantasy Grand Tour game are currently suspended until further notice.
> 
> It is fair to say I am absolutely gutted about this turn of events, but do not want to comment further until the situation progresses.
> 
> ...


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

masont said:


> Looks like the game just got taken down


No way!!!! I just looked and sure enough... No way!!!


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Bummer!


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

masont said:


> Looks like the game just got taken down


This is ridiculous. Guess the ASO doesn't want fantasy games for the Tour for some reason.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

KoroninK said:


> This is ridiculous. Guess the ASO doesn't want fantasy games for the Tour for some reason.


Seriously. WTF???


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm running for a plane and don't have time to look into it now, but there's another fantasy league just opened up on Velon. Maybe someone could take a look? I think it's at www.velon.cc or something like that. I glanced briefly and it's kind of slick looking.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

It looks to be officially branded - given the ASO blessing? Seems it started on July 3rd, and might be behind, at least in part, the closing of Velogames. It's a guess...


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

I started up a league. Let me know if you can't get on. 

League number: 2358

League password: TB341


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm in, thank you.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

El Scorcho said:


> I started up a league. Let me know if you can't get on.
> 
> League number: 2358
> 
> League password: TB341


I can’t get on, I couldn’t get past the picture requirement? I tried all kinds of pics. The pop up is in French... Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

the velon.cc site cross-populates with https://fantasy.letour.fr

Pretty sure we got ourselves a reason


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

El Scorcho said:


> I started up a league. Let me know if you can't get on.
> 
> League number: 2358
> 
> League password: TB341


Well, I’m in... I messed up all kinds of ways, I played with my roster like on Velogames and I killed all my trades. In doing so I also wound up with a team a little off from what I wanted to do... It all kind of stinks... 

That said, I hope some more of y’all join!


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Im in I think.. Old Man -beignets dans mon spandex

I think they rushed this out - riders in kinda wrong cats, and could not find Barguil..


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Sitting this out on principle.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

KoroninK said:


> Sitting this out on principle.


Ditto. Surprised most aren't doing this. Not even remotely judgy, just legitimately surprised seeing that many of us are curmudgeonly over less.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

KoroninK said:


> Sitting this out on principle.


Same here...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

For the record, I will NEVER play the official Velon (or any officially authorized) game. Talk about taking yourself too seriously. This freaking ridiculous. I am kind of starting to hate pro cycling at the moment. What a mess.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Having poked around the site a bit now, it seems like Velogames light. It's clearly modeled after Velogames, but lacking some of the features. On my mobile, it's been frustrating to navigate - maybe better from a laptop. 

I agree, it appears to have been hastily put together and released at the last minute. Graphics look great and it has a polished look, but it's crude in comparison. I do like the features allowing you to double points on a key guy, as well as substituting one guy in/out on the rest days.

They should have just made Velogames the official fantasy league for Velon and slid him funds for additional development. No need to shut down a guy that's been driving fan support and interest.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Very disappointing. I dislike losing every fantasy tour but at least it added something to the enjoyment of watching the racing. For the record, I had Gaviria so I win 😁


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Just signed up on the https://fantasy.letour.fr/ site and created a team 

How do I get into our league?


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

LostViking said:


> Just signed up on the https://fantasy.letour.fr/ site and created a team
> 
> How do I get into our league?


League number: 2358

League password: TB341


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm in. Missed a couple of stages but wouldn't have made a difference based on my track record. So, It appears you can swap players every stage?

thanks for setting up the league


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

LostViking said:


> Just signed up on the https://fantasy.letour.fr/ site and created a team
> 
> How do I get into our league?


My man! I'll have my riders get flats, drop gears, etc so you can catch up.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> For the record, I will NEVER play the official Velon (or any officially authorized) game. Talk about taking yourself too seriously. This freaking ridiculous. I am kind of starting to hate pro cycling at the moment. What a mess.


Up on the Velogames website right now is the statement below. It seems as if George has reached an agreement with the "official" site. 

_Dear all,

I am pleased to report that the legal issue noted on Thursday 5th July has been swiftly and amicably resolved.

Should you wish to enter a fantasy team for this year’s Tour de France, please do so at the following link: https://fantasy.letour.fr/

Regards, George._


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

El Scorcho said:


> Up on the Velogames website right now is the statement below. It seems as if George has reached an agreement with the "official" site.
> 
> _Dear all,
> 
> ...


Is that code for, “they just wrote me a big fatty check?”


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

12345


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Hmmm, didn't save my Stage 4 team, so I'll first be in play on Stage 5 - I think I'll still catch and pass penn_rider aka Old Man!

Edit: Whaaaaaat! Old Man is at the top of our league! What is wrong with you guys? Is the smell of BenGay forcing you all to the back?!


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm an absolute Moreon. I thought you changed riders every stage for some reason. My reading comprehension was off when I created my team. Now, I have a bunch of sprinters, no climbers or leaders. Going to see if I can delete team and start over. If not I may build a new one under different email. I will use riders posted earlier in thread that was my velogames team.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

LostViking said:


> Hmmm, didn't save my Stage 4 team, so I'll first be in play on Stage 5 - I think I'll still catch and pass penn_rider aka Old Man!
> 
> Edit: Whaaaaaat! Old Man is at the top of our league! What is wrong with you guys? Is the smell of BenGay forcing you all to the back?!


hahahah! Additionally, I have a new waxing regime


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

majbuzz said:


> I'm an absolute Moreon. I thought you changed riders every stage for some reason. My reading comprehension was off when I created my team. Now, I have a bunch of sprinters, no climbers or leaders. Going to see if I can delete team and start over. If not I may build a new one under different email. I will use riders posted earlier in thread that was my velogames team.


It's def not intuitive,, well my limited thinking cells needed to do some guesswork..


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Speed dialing WADA!


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

PBL450 said:


> Is that code for, “they just wrote me a big fatty check?”


I hope so


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Yay, I've got dibs on the basement couch - pass the bon-bons!


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome to the tour, Dylan


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Yay, I've got dibs on the basement couch - pass the bon-bons!


Hey now Viking, I have the basement couch! Don’t claim the Lanterne Rouge yet!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I want that too!!!

Lost both Gavira and Nibali - game doesn't let me replace them - gonna go from bad to worse!


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

I've lost five out of eight! Luckily, my remaining three are killing it.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow,, brutal... 

At 7-Eleven now,, any snack requests? Time to get the basement rocking..


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Velogames has set up a go-fund-me page.
I have donated and hope you all will do the same.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

LostViking said:


> Velogames has set up a go-fund-me page.
> I have donated and hope you all will do the same.


I am sure some of you got the email from George, I am glad he has found a way to soldier on.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats to Proninja on his win.

I came on strong towards the end but couldn't overcome missing the first five stages of the game, still it was fun.

Next game - new chance to trip Old Man's walker!


----------

